# Platform on HS 1336



## Powersportmotors (Aug 24, 2020)

I have a 1336 and was wondering if anyone ever heard of anyone adding a platform on the back to stand on it. The entire machine is hydraulic so the bucket would not pick up. I’m trying to mount a standing bracket on the back.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I've seen people add sulkies behind blowers...









but it sounds like you want an actual platform like a standup mower has...


----------



## Powersportmotors (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes the second picture is exactly what I want to do. I tried writing to Honda and they gave me the standard email saying they have not tested it so cannot recommend any modification.


----------



## Powersportmotors (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Powersportmotors (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Powersportmotors (Aug 24, 2020)

Basically copying a dingo idea. The Hs 1336 has to have the power to handle someone on the back. I can literally put all my weight on the back handlebars and pick myself up in the air and nothing moves.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it would be interesting to see if a lightweight sulky would work. with tires the machine may be able to pull you along. not sure about the physics.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

I feel like the only way it would work is if you somehow ran bars to the mid section of the machine and put a platform behind it so that you were putting weight to the middle and not on the back of it. I don't know...


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Just have to get off your Butt and do a little walking, Lol


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Powersportmotors said:


> Yes the second picture is exactly what I want to do. I tried writing to Honda and they gave me the standard email saying they have not tested it so cannot recommend any modification.


Looks like there's plenty of solid structure there... Just need to pick your mount points and modify the bottom rear motor cover (#4 in the first diagram) to clear the projections...


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

How thick are the axles and bearings? Thet's the first thing to worry about becuse that's the first thing that would bend, I'd say a 1" axle would be pushing it. You've got to remember they already have weight on them, so another 200lbs of dynamic loading may not tbe the best idea...That's why people use sulkies for walk behinds or other tractors that weren't engineered for a rider, but can handle some tongue weight.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

If you're being lazy, stop it. If you're physically impaired (i.e. handicapped) and you're looking for solutions, I wish you luck. I've never seen or heard of such a mod.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

As much as the concept appeals to me, all the StandOn snowblower rigs I've seen are much larger than the HS1336 (as huge as it is)...


----------



## jeffwoehrle (Oct 30, 2018)

I think that would be a nice upgrade. As to the sulky design, often that is the only choice if one needs to use one's arms to steer or otherwise motivate the machine in the proper direction. Hence the pivot point on the sulky attachment. You are using your arms like hydraulic cylinders on an articulated machine. 

Doubtful weight would be much of an issue provided it doesn't lift the front of the machine up...or take sufficient weight off of the front to hinder performance.

Love the idea. Send some pics along if you get something going.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

x700 JD with snowblower

JD with blower


----------

